# 3D Shoot (Mark your calendar)



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

http://cachearchers.net/images/Bridgerland%20Indoor.pdf


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Just keeping this fresh!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds great.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Keeping this fresh in your minds!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

One week away, come help set up and you can shoot 1 round for free!


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Top again.

News - Bow has been donated for drawing.

Rhino targets...


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

sounds great, I want to attend and have a couple buddies interested as well, however I have had a hard time getting in touch with Shawn. Do we have to pre-register or can we just show up and shoot? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

If you are having a hard time getting a hold of Shawn just show up and we will make things work out for you.

Do you live locally?


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

Salt lake. It sounds like i will just show up for the first line (9 am right) and take my chances


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a little sample taken after setup at midnight. More to come sometime on Saturday from all angles.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that looks fun.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

it was a great shoot. I wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

So far it does, watch for my next post here in a couple minutes.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Top Scores:
SATURDAY - Unmarked yardage
BHFS 309
FS 309

SUNDAY - Marked Yardage (much harder course)
BHFS 253
FS NONE


----------

